# DHEA in UK



## indiancurry

Guys,

I am in my 40s and have been working out at the gym three times a week. I have descent atheletic figure for my age.

I read alot about DHEA on the internet and seems that its geared to men of my age group. Question is DHEA legal to buy in the UK ?. If it is legal then where can I purchase it ? I want to make sure I dont get scammed.

Thanks,

Kev


----------



## Guest

I like DHEA, why not just order some from the USA, i pay $19 or about 10 quid for 100 tablets each with 100mg dhea, so that lasts a decent while.


----------



## genesis

http://www.biovea.net/product_detail.aspx?PID=306


----------



## indiancurry

Nice one thanks for your prompt response guys


----------



## indiancurry

Con,

Have you experienced any gains in muscle mass through using DHEA as part of your training ?. Can you quantify the other benefits gained ?

Thanks


----------



## Guest

indiancurry said:


> Con,
> 
> Have you experienced any gains in muscle mass through using DHEA as part of your training ?. Can you quantify the other benefits gained ?
> 
> Thanks


 Well mate i am using it as an addition to my suppluments to hold onto size after using steriods so no i cant say it has gained me any muscle, however there are many studies showing it is beneficial for test levels when using higher doses even at a younger age.

However the proper candidates for dhea are people who are well out of their 20s.

Here is a link to some of studies done on dhea and its various benefits.

http://altmedicine.about.com/od/dhea/a/dhea.htm

Here is another http://www.pponline.co.uk/encyc/0094.htm it is really one of those on the wall suppluments as to wether it works or not.


----------



## Tall

DHEA won't do alot other than put you at a higher risk of getting gyno.


----------



## myprotein

indiancurry said:


> Question is DHEA legal to buy in the UK ?.


DHEA is a controlled substance (class d) so therefore not legal in the UK.

MP


----------



## indiancurry

When you say not legal in UK. What happens if I purchase it ? will this get me on the wrong side of the law. From what I can see there are online sites with UK domain names selling this stuff. Doesnt make sense



myprotein.co.uk said:


> DHEA is a controlled substance (class d) so therefore not legal in the UK.
> 
> MP


----------



## myprotein

indiancurry said:


> From what I can see there are online sites with UK domain names selling this stuff. Doesnt make sense


Hi,

The sites listed using UK domains selling DHEA are based in the States.

MP


----------



## Guest

TH&S said:


> DHEA won't do alot other than put you at a higher risk of getting gyno.


 Not if you take an anti e with it

TBH i have seen questionable results on it meaning i am not sure if its the dhea or the tribulas or other herbs or just my own body doing its own thing:rolleyes: perhaps 200mg is too small a dose and i need to cain a bottle at a time:lol:


----------



## Bomber999

Dhea work well for me when this summer i was really under stress

i think it can help restore your body from several months of continuos stress

i used for 4 weeks then stop


----------



## Noze

genesis said:


> http://www.biovea.net/product_detail.aspx?PID=306


They have also got some other interesting stuff too. Like 7-keto, yohimbine etc..


----------



## justdiscovering

before i was put on trt injection i was advised to use dhea still have some somewhere,dint do much acording to all my tests every 6 weeks, gave my free test a little boost but nothing in the realms of any kind of "gains" kinda got a placebo effect tho ,as i was so hopeing it would bring me up a little i experienced slight elevation if a feeling of well being and i also bought it from uk over the counter .


----------



## PHHead

Its not illegal at all mate and its dirt cheap, you can get it in most supp stores and on ebay for as little as a fiver!

Also it aromatizes quite highly so it can give you chances of bad sides for very little results, I wouldn't bother with it mate........its sh*te!


----------



## pricespower

indiancurry said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am in my 40s and have been working out at the gym three times a week. I have descent atheletic figure for my age.
> 
> I read alot about DHEA on the internet and seems that its geared to men of my age group. Question is DHEA legal to buy in the UK ?. If it is legal then where can I purchase it ? I want to make sure I dont get scammed.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kev


Pricespower.com ships DHEA from USA to UK. Low prices. Check our website

http://www.pricespower.com/dhea.htm


----------



## cecil_sensation

what is dhea? never heard of it b4


----------



## Wevans2303

oliver Roberts said:


> what is dhea? never heard of it b4


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dehydroepiandrosterone


----------



## pricespower

dheacentral.com ships DHEA to UK. Low cost on 25mg, 50mg and 100mg. Shipping is only $9.95. Here is their link http://www.dheacentral.com/dhea.htm


----------



## pricespower

Pricespower.com ships DHEA from USA to UK. Low prices. Check our website

http://www.pricespower.com/dhea.htm


----------

